# allow laptop users to log-on when a log-on server isn't contactable



## Benn1e (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi guys, i would like to allow laptop users to log on using cached credentials when a log-on server isn't around - but i cant find it in group policy - please help!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It will do this by default unless you have specified via group policy that cached credentials are not allowed. These laptops will of course have to be joined to the domain and the user will have to have authenticated at least once.


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

Create a group policy that is linked to the users you want to be affected by it, then activate folder redirection and offline files.


----------

